# At least Diesel is having a good day!



## Thewife (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 3 front yard roosters, 2 of them are best buds and are always picking on my little rooster Deisel!
Last night I pulled 2 hens off of their nests of air and put them in the Asparagus bed slash weed patch! And I put Diesel in there with them!
It took him all morning just to come out of the little hen house! Now it looks like he has finally realized, the other 2 roosters can't get to him anymore!
He's happily strutting around "his girls", while the other 2 roosters are pacing the fence trying to get to him!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

well he is having a good day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Go Diesel!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep he's a happy boy!

Now he's crowing right in the face of the other 2 roosters!
No wonder they were always beating him up!


Was going to take some pictures, but I was told if the camera is left out in a good down pour, it might be a good idea to let it dry out good before turning it on?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, dry the camera out really good before turning it on. Why was it forgotten out in the rain?


----------



## Thewife (Jun 11, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Yes, dry the camera out really good before turning it on. Why was it forgotten out in the rain?


Because I am blond AND polish!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS!   Oh, and if there are compartments you can open, do so.

I was hoping it was DH's fault.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 11, 2009)

I bet that little guy is really giving the bog roos hell through that fence. I can see it now.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 12, 2009)

Kitty, I wish I could blame Hubby for the camera being left out, then he would not say a word when I bought a new one!
I'm pretty sure it was only out in one major downpour. It was under some trees, so I think it will fine. 
I just need to get the guts to turn it on and see!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, I wish I could blame Hubby for the camera being left out, then he would not say a word when I bought a new one!
> I'm pretty sure it was only out in one major downpour. It was under some trees, so I think it will fine.
> I just need to get the guts to turn it on and see!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

nightshade said:
			
		

> I bet that little guy is really giving the bog roos hell through that fence. I can see it now.


And if her camera works, we'd like a pic!


----------

